# mantis no spark



## TnT (Dec 24, 2008)

I have a mantis tiller #7222m. I had it running, poorly, went to start the next day and no start and no spark. I just replaced all fuel lines and new gas. It's getting gas because the plug gets wet but won't pop. Now what? Is there a common problem that I'm missing? The only thing left is on/off switch, wire, or mags?
Any thoughts or ways to test


----------



## RKDOC (Jun 20, 2006)

Part way down the handle is a connector for the kill switch. Unplug that wire and see if you get spark. If you do the kill switch is bad or the wire is shorting against the handle somewhere. If still no spark you possibly have a bad coil.


----------



## TnT (Dec 24, 2008)

It's alive.
Disconnect the kill switch, still no start. Cleaned the coil and flywheel. Tried the cheapest fix first. $2 new spark plug, fired on the 3rd pull. Ran strong, now just a small adjustment on carb to make starting smoother. Now needs to get gas to help start though, no biggy.
Thanks for ideas and giving imput


----------

